

Ask: Any good Jquery Live edit that worth looking? - vicep

Hi,<p>I need to "live edit" some content instead of using an edit form. There are some Jquery scripts that you know that worth looking?<p>Best Regards,
======
dirkk0
Do you mean something like this? <http://sharejs.org/>

~~~
vicep
Yes, just like that but using Jquery.

~~~
dirkk0
If you want editing with multiple users on the same document, there is (as I
mentioned above) ShareJS and Etherpad Lite. But you will need some server-
sided components for that.

The 'standard' for code editing in the browser is ace: <http://ace.ajax.org/>

Judging from your statement that it has to be jQuery, you'll want something
like that: <http://imperavi.com/redactor>

